# Confirming pregnancy question.



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I bred my bitch on March 30 and April 1. She was bred on days 12 and 14 of her cycle, but then ended up having a long estrus. Since the breeding, she has been less active, is loosing hair around her nipples and they have gotten a little bigger, and last week began loosing her appetite in the mornings. I took her to the vet on Monday April 27, and she was unable to palpate anything and suggested re-palpating next week. Should I be worried that this is a false pregancy, or do you think maybe it was just a little to early to feel anything? Or maybe it's a singleton? This is a maiden bitch and my first litter, so of course I'm freaking out that she's not pregnant after all the researching and planning and waiting. Should I have an ultrasound done, or just bite my nails and wait it out a bit longer?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Find a vet who can do either a blood test or ultrasound. Both can be done after 28 days post breeding.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I'd do an ultrasound. It will provide a concrete answer either way, and if she is pregnant (provided the ultrasound is done by someone good at them) will also give you a rought count of puppies.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I looked into the blood test, I read there are a lot of false readings from those, and it was very expensive, so I'll skip on that. I work at a vet and we don't have ultrasound there, so I called the vet I used to work for to see if I can set one up next week, probably on Wednesday.

Her abdomen and mammary glands seem to feel thicker to me, but still nobody has palpated any pups. Of course the internet has all kinds of things to read, so I don't know what to think!


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Depending on where you are in Illinois, an ultra sound is real reasonable and as Chris said this will for sure tell you whether or not she is pregnant and depending on what kind of machine they have, they will be able to count the pups after 30 day from the breeding.


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

Another vote for ultrasound, very reasonable (even in California) and gives a good idea of how many also.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, we went for the ultrasound today. No pups this time


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

sorry...how disappointing.


----------

